# No sync of Videos to Lr mobile



## uwep (Jul 16, 2015)

There are no videos of the desktop version synced in mobile. I deleted the cache and mobile prefs in desktop version.
Any idea?


----------



## clee01l (Jul 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  Lightroom Mobile uses Smart Previews that are first sync'd from your LR catalog to the cloud and from the cloud to the Mobile device. Smart Previews are lossy DNGs and DNGs are static image files not video.  Video is too complex to create a usable substitute for the original image file. Video is not a part of the LR Mobile specification.


----------



## uwep (Jul 16, 2015)

But it is since v1.5!


----------



## clee01l (Jul 16, 2015)

uwep said:


> But it is since v1.5.1!


I see that you are right.  I haven't paid attention to the updates and don't use video.  So I can't address how Adobe is processing video for Lightroom Mobile  
Are you running the latest LRCC2015.1 version?  What process are you doing to get video into a LRMobile collections?  Do you have a mixture of video and static images in the sync'd collection?  When the Video is available in the collection,  does it show up on the WebLink when you choose "View on Web" from the collection context menu?


----------



## RogerB (Jul 16, 2015)

I think the video synchronisation only works in one direction, from the mobile device back to the desktop. So if you shoot a video on your mobile device and import it into LR mobile it should appear on the desktop, but videos in LR desktop cannot be synchronised to the mobile device.

if I can find confirmation I'll post a link later.

Edit: this thread on the Adobe forums seems to confirm my understanding...

http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo...videos-with-lightroom-mobile-to-ipad-possible


----------



## uwep (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes, version 2015.1 and mobile 1.5.1. After update 1.5 I've got two videos synced from my iPhone collection, but not in any other. I had hoped that v1.5.1 would make it better but didn't. Another collection on iMac with 512 pics and 8 videos will only sync the pics to my iPad. View on web doesn't work either.


----------



## uwep (Jul 17, 2015)

@RogerB   ok, you're right, thanks


----------

